# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > آموزش: نکته های سی شارپ ...

## Arash_janusV3

در این تاپیک قصد بر این دارم نمونه کدهایی مبنی بر نکته های سی شارپ بگذارم
سعی می شود کدهای کاربردی را در این تاپیک ارائه بدم
همچنین به طور مداوم به روز رسانی می کنم
هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک جمع آوری کدهای حیاتی سی شارپ در قالب یک تاپیک می باشد
از دوستان خواهشمندم *پست نزنند(اعم از سوال،نمونه کد و ...  )* تا این تاپیک مسیر مشخصی داشته باشد
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

تاپیک های *نکته های سی شارپ ...*   و *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* با یکدیگر مرتبط هستند و در صورت لزوم چکیده مطالب مطرح شده در *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...*  را در *نکته های سی شارپ ...* قرار خواهم داد و از همه دوستان خواهشمندم در صورتی که به ناهماهنگی و یا عدم به روز رسانی در این دو تاپیک ها مشاهده کردند به صورت پیام خصوصی اطلاع بدهند 

با سپاس فراوان از همکاری شما

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ترتیب نکته ها بر اساس مطالب جدید می باشد

برای اینکه textbox فقط عدد را بپذیرد
اجرای فایل به واسطه process پیش فرض خود ویندوز
ساخت یک folder
برای حذف اطلاعات موجود در کنترل های روی فرم
مشاهده برنامه های موجود در Task Manager
Logoff و Restart ،Shutdown کردن کامپیوتر
تشخیص hidden بودن فایل
تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به تاریخ شمسی
به دست آوردن حجم فایل و زمان ایجاد فایل
به دست آوردن تاریخ سیستم
به دست آوردن کاربر جاری سیستم
برای تشخیص سیستم عامل و نگارش آن
اضافه کردن یک فایل تصویری به فرم
برای تشخیص وجود یک فایل
ایجاد فایل متنی و وارد کردن اطلاعات
برای تشخیص فقط خواندنی (ReadOnly) بودن فایل
برای تشخیص وجود داشتن نرم افزارهای Word,Excel,Access بر روی سیستم
ذخیره کردن اطلاعات در یک فایل متنی از نوع Xml
دسترسی به IP Address سیستم
برای تغییر دادن تصویر wallpaper در ویندوز
نمایش راهنما یا توضیحات در کنترل textBox
اضافه کردن یک button در هنگام اجرای برنامه (Run Time)
برای تشخیص Resolution یا دقت گرافیکی صفحه نمایش

*دانلود فایل نکته های سی شارپ تا به اینجا* 

برای تشخیص نام درایورهای cd rom یک سیستم
به دست آوردن فرمت های قابل قبول برای یک تاریخ و زمان معین
خواندن اطلاعات از فایل متنی
تشخیص وضعیت کلیدهای Num Lock و Caps Lock
ایجاد یک List View گرافیکی
ایجاد یک List View گرافیکی
ایجاد یک List View گرافیکی
اضافه کردن کنترلهای Panel و RadioButton و CheckBox و Label به برنامه
اضافه کردن کنترلهای ListBox و Label و Button به برنامه و ایجاد Event برای آنها
تبدیل شکل فرم به صورت متن
تبدیل شکل فرم به صورت ذوزنقه
تبدیل کنترل CheckBox به کنترل ToolStrip در هنگام اجرای برنامه(Run Time)
نوشتن کلاس برای تبدیل حروف کوچک به حروف بزرگ
نمایش اطلاعات یک فایل در Console (روش اول)
نمایش اطلاعات یک فایل در Console (روش دوم)
Bind کردن ComboBox به آرایه
نمایش اطلاعات یک فایل در Console (روش سوم)
شمارش تعداد خطوط یک فایل


*تاریخ آخرین به روز رسانی : 1392/02/22*


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای اینکه textbox فقط عدد را بپذیرد

روش اول

 private void TextBox1_KeyPress(object sender, KeyPressEventArgs e)
        {
            if (!char.IsDigit(e.KeyChar))
            {
                e.Handled = true;
            }
        }


روش دوم(ساده تر)

private void textBox1_KeyPress(object sender, KeyPressEventArgs e)
        {
            e.Handled = !char.IsDigit(e.KeyChar);
        }



لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

اجرای فایل به واسطه process پیش فرض خود ویندوز
به طور مثال اجرا ماشین حساب


System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("Calc.exe");

اجرای Task Manager

System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("taskmgr");

اجرای Wordpad

 System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("write");

اجرای Notepad

 System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("notepad");


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
*1_مسائل مطرح شده در مورد این نکته*
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ساخت یک folder


using System.IO;

Directory.CreateDirectory(@"D:\NameFolder");



لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای حذف اطلاعات موجود در کنترل های روی فرم 

public void Delete_Textbox_text()
        {
            foreach (Control control1 in Controls)
            {
                if (control1 is TextBox)
                {
                    control1.Text = "";
                }
            }
        }



لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

مشاهده برنامه های موجود در Task Manager


using System.Diagnostics;

 private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Process[] Process1 = Process.GetProcesses();
            if (Process1.Length > 0)
            {
                int num2 = Process1.Length - 1;
                for (int num1 = 0; num1 <= num2; num1++)
                {
                    MessageBox.Show(Process1[num1].ProcessName);
                }
            }
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

Logoff و Restart ،Shutdown کردن کامپیوتر

using System.Runtime.InteropServices;

namespace nokteha
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }
        [DllImport("user32.dll")]
        public static extern int ExitWindowsEx(int uFlags, int dwReason);
        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            // Log Off
            ExitWindowsEx(0, 0);
            // Reboot
            ExitWindowsEx(2, 0);
            // Shutdown
            ExitWindowsEx(1, 0);
            // Force LogOff
            ExitWindowsEx(4, 0);
            // Log Off
            System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("ShutDown", "/l");
            // Reboot
            System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("ShutDown", "/r");
            // Shutdown
            System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("ShutDown", "/s");
        }
    }
}



لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

تشخیص hidden بودن فایل


if ((File.GetAttributes(@"E:\NameFile") & FileAttributes.Hidden) == FileAttributes.Hidden)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Hidden");
            }
            else
            {
                MessageBox.Show("NoHidden");
            }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به تاریخ شمسی


using System.Globalization;
public string DateToday(DateTime _date)
{
PersianCalendar pc = new PersianCalendar();
StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
sb.Append(pc.GetYear(_date).ToString("0000"));
sb.Append("/");
sb.Append(pc.GetMonth(_date).ToString("00"));
sb.Append("/");
sb.Append(pc.GetDayOfMonth(_date).ToString("00"));
return sb.ToString();
}
 

نحوه استفاده آن

string strtoday = DateToday(DateTime.Now);


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

به دست آوردن حجم فایل

FileInfo FileInfo = new FileInfo(@"E:\NameFile");
            MessageBox.Show(FileInfo.Length.ToString());


تاریخ و زمان ایجاد فایل

MessageBox.Show("create:" + File.GetCreationTime(@"D:\NameFile"));


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

به دست آوردن تاریخ سیستم


MessageBox.Show("Day:" + DateTime.Now.Day.ToString());
            MessageBox.Show("Month:" + DateTime.Now.Month.ToString());
            MessageBox.Show("year:" + DateTime.Now.Year.ToString());


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

به دست آوردن کاربر جاری سیستم


            MessageBox.Show("کاربر :" + System.Security.Principal.WindowsIdentity.GetCurre  nt().Name);


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای تشخیص سیستم عامل و نگارش آن


 MessageBox.Show("سیستم عامل :" + Environment.OSVersion.Platform.ToString());
            MessageBox.Show("نگارش : " + Environment.OSVersion.Version.Major.ToString() + "." + Environment.OSVersion.Version.Minor.ToString());


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

اضافه کردن یک فایل تصویری به فرم

توضیح : این دستورات را در فرمی می نویسیم که قرار است تصویر مورد نظر در آن قرار داده شود


namespace nokteha
{
    public partial class Form2 : Form
    {
        public Form2()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }
        protected override void OnPaint(PaintEventArgs e)
        {
            Icon icon = new Icon(@"D:\arrow_up.ico");
            e.Graphics.DrawIcon(icon, 100, 100);
        }
    }
}


و سپس این دستورات را برای صدا زدن فرم استفاده می کنیم


  private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
Form2 form2 = new Form2();
            Size size = new Size(500, 350);
            form2.Size = size;
            form2.Text = "C#‎‎";
            form2.ShowDialog();
        }



لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای تشخیص وجود یک فایل


 MessageBox.Show(File.Exists(@"D:/New Text Document.txt").ToString());


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ایجاد فایل متنی و وارد کردن اطلاعات 


 StreamWriter writer1 = File.CreateText(@"D:\test.txt");
            writer1.WriteLine("Hello");
            writer1.WriteLine("Name");
            writer1.Write("Famil");
            writer1.Write("Parent");
            writer1.Flush();
            writer1.Close();


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای تشخیص فقط خواندنی (ReadOnly) بودن فایل


FileInfo info1 = new FileInfo(@"d:\New Text Document.txt");
            if ((info1.Attributes & FileAttributes.ReadOnly) == FileAttributes.ReadOnly)
            {
                MessageBox.Show(info1.Name + " is ReadOnly");
            }
            else
            {
                MessageBox.Show(info1.Name + " is NOT ReadOnly");
            }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای تشخیص وجود داشتن نرم افزارهای Word,Excel,Access بر روی سیستم


 //word
            RegistryKey keyword = Registry.ClassesRoot.OpenSubKey("word.application"  );
            if (keyword == null)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("application is not found", "", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
            }
            else
            {
                MessageBox.Show("word application is found", "", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
                keyword.Close();
            }

            //excel
            RegistryKey keyexcel = Registry.ClassesRoot.OpenSubKey("excel.application  ");
            if (keyexcel == null)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("application is not found", "", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
            }
            else
            {
                MessageBox.Show("word application is found", "", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
                keyexcel.Close();
            }

            //access
            RegistryKey keyaccess = Registry.ClassesRoot.OpenSubKey("access.applicatio  n");
            if (keyaccess == null)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("application is not found", "", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
            }
            else
            {
                MessageBox.Show("word application is found", "", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
                keyaccess.Close();
            }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ذخیره کردن اطلاعات در یک فایل متنی از نوع Xml


using System.Xml;

DataSet set1 = new DataSet("simpleexample");
            set1.Tables.Add("table1");
            DataColumn dc = new DataColumn("coll");
            dc.DataType = typeof(string);
            set1.Tables["table1"].Columns.Add();

            XmlDataDocument document1 = new XmlDataDocument(set1);
            object[] objArray1 = new object[] { "AMOL-OFFICE" };
            set1.Tables["table1"].Rows.Add(objArray1);
            objArray1[0] = "Uid";
            set1.Tables["table1"].Rows.Add(objArray1);
            objArray1[0] = "Pass";
            set1.Tables["table1"].Rows.Add(objArray1);
            set1.AcceptChanges();

            MessageBox.Show(document1.OuterXml, "outer", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
            MessageBox.Show(Convert.ToString(set1.Tables["table1"].Rows.Count));

            document1.Save("FirstDataDocument.xml");
            set1.WriteXml("simpleexample.xml");


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

دسترسی به IP Address سیستم


using System.Net;

string str = Dns.GetHostName();
            MessageBox.Show("Host Name : " + str + "\r\n IP Address : " + Dns.GetHostByName(str).AddressList[0].ToString());
           


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای تغییر دادن تصویر wallpaper در ویندوز

توضیحات: یک pictureBox و دو button به نام های btnBrowse و btnWallpaper به فرمتون اضافه کنید


[DllImport("user32", EntryPoint = "SystemParametersInfoA", CharSet = CharSet.Ansi, SetLastError = true, ExactSpelling = true)]

        private static extern int SystemParametersInfo(int uAction, int uParam, [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.VBByRefStr)]ref string IpvParam, int fuWinIni);

        public Form2()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }
     
        private void btnWallpaper_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            string text1 = Application.StartupPath + @"\myNewWallpaper.bmp";
            pictureBox1.Image.Save(text1, ImageFormat.Bmp);
            Form2.SystemParametersInfo(20, 0, ref text1, 1);
        }

        private void Form2_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            btnBrowse.Text = "Browse";
            btnWallpaper.Text = "Wallpaper";
            pictureBox1.SizeMode = PictureBoxSizeMode.StretchImage;
        }

        private void btnBrowse_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            OpenFileDialog dialog1 = new OpenFileDialog();
            dialog1.Filter = "Image Files(*.bmp, *.gif, *.jpg)| *.bmp;*.gif;*.jpg";
            dialog1.Title = "Select the image to load.";
            dialog1.ShowDialog();
            pictureBox1.Image = Image.FromFile(dialog1.FileName);
            dialog1.Dispose();
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

نمایش راهنما یا توضیحات در کنترل textBox


 private void textBox1_KeyUp(object sender, KeyEventArgs e)
        {
            if (e.KeyCode == Keys.F1)
            {
                Point point1 = new Point(textBox1.Right, textBox1.Bottom);
                Help.ShowPopup(textBox1, "Enter Click", point1);
            }
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

اضافه کردن یک button در هنگام اجرای برنامه (Run Time)


    Button btn1 = new Button();
            Point point1 = new Point(20, 20);
            btn1.Location = point1;
            Size size1 = new Size(0x4b, 0x19);
            btn1.Size = size1;
            btn1.Text = "OK";
            AcceptButton = btn1;
            Control[] controlArray1 = new Control[] { btn1 };
            Controls.AddRange(controlArray1);


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای تشخیص Resolution یا دقت گرافیکی صفحه نمایش


  MessageBox.Show(Screen.PrimaryScreen.Bounds.Width.  ToString());
            MessageBox.Show(Screen.PrimaryScreen.Bounds.Height  .ToString());


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ضمن تشکر از همه کاربران و مدیران بابت همکاری آنها در این تاپیک 

 دانلود فایل نکته های سی شارپ تا به اینجا nokteha.rar


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
  مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

برای تشخیص نام درایورهای cd rom یک سیستم


using System.Runtime.InteropServices;

 [DllImport("kernel32", EntryPoint = "GetDriveTypeA", CharSet = CharSet.Ansi, SetLastError = true, ExactSpelling = true)]
        private static extern int
        GetDriveType([MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.VBByRefStr)]ref string nDrive);
        private void button3_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
        {
            int num1 = 0;
            string text1 = null;
            string[] textArray1 = null;
            textArray1 = Environment.GetLogicalDrives();
            string[] textArray2 = textArray1;
            for (int num2 = 0; num2 < textArray2.Length; num2++)
            {
                text1 = textArray2[num2];
                num1 = Form1.GetDriveType(ref text1);
                if (num1 == 5)
                {
                    MessageBox.Show(text1 + " <<=== CDRom Drive!", "هشدار", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
                }
            }
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

به دست آوردن فرمت های قابل قبول برای یک تاریخ و زمان معین

توضیحات:یک ListBox به فرم اضافه کنید
 

  DateTime time1 = new System.DateTime(DateTime.Now.Year, DateTime.Now.Month, DateTime.Now.Day, DateTime.Now.Hour, DateTime.Now.Minute, DateTime.Now.Second);
            string[] textArray1 = null;
            textArray1 = time1.GetDateTimeFormats();
            listBox1.Items.AddRange(textArray1);


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

خواندن اطلاعات از فایل متنی


  StreamReader reader1 = File.OpenText(@"C:\New Text Document.txt");
            textBox1.Multiline = true;

            while (reader1.Peek() != -1)
            {
                string text1 = reader1.ReadLine();
                textBox1.Text = textBox1.Text + text1 + "\r\n";
            }
            reader1.Close();


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

تشخیص وضعیت کلیدهای Num Lock و Caps Lock

توضیحات : یک کلاس ایجاد نمائید


 class KeyBoardState
    {
        //برای تشخیص وضعیت کلیدهای Num Lock و Caps Lock
        [DllImport("user32", CharSet = CharSet.Ansi, SetLastError = true, ExactSpelling = true)]
        public static extern long GetKeyboardState(byte[] pbKeyState);
        private int KeyCode;

        public bool KeyState()
        {
            byte[] buffer1 = new byte[0x101];
            KeyBoardState.GetKeyboardState(buffer1);
            if (buffer1[KeyCode] == 1)
            {
                return true;
            }
            else
            {
                return false;
            }
        }
        public KeyBoardState(int keycode)
        {
            KeyCode = keycode;
        }
    }


توضیحات : دو Button به فرم اضافه کنید


 private void Form1_Load(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
        {
            this.button6.Text = "Num Lock";
            this.button7.Text = "Caps Lock";
        }
        private void button6_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
        {
            MessageBox.Show(Convert.ToString(new KeyBoardState(0x90).KeyState()));
        }

        private void button7_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
        {
            MessageBox.Show(Convert.ToString(new KeyBoardState(20).KeyState()));
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ایجاد یک List View گرافیکی


  private void Form3_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            ListView view1 = new ListView();
            Point point1 = new Point(10, 10);
            Size size1 = new Size(300, 100);
            Rectangle rectangle1 = new Rectangle(point1, size1);

            view1.Bounds = rectangle1;
            view1.View = View.Details;
            view1.CheckBoxes = true;
            view1.GridLines = true;
            view1.Sorting = SortOrder.Ascending;

            ListViewItem item1 = new ListViewItem("item", 0);
            item1.Checked = true;
            item1.SubItems.Add("1");
            item1.SubItems.Add("2");
            item1.SubItems.Add("3");
            ListViewItem item2 = new ListViewItem("item2", 1);
            
            item1.SubItems.Add("4");
            item1.SubItems.Add("5");
            item1.SubItems.Add("6");
            ListViewItem item3 = new ListViewItem("item3", 0);

            item3.Checked = true;
            item1.SubItems.Add("7");
            item1.SubItems.Add("8");
            item1.SubItems.Add("9");
            item1.SubItems.Add("10");

            view1.Columns.Add("item column", -2, HorizontalAlignment.Left);
            view1.Columns.Add("column 2", -2, HorizontalAlignment.Left);
            view1.Columns.Add("column 3", -2, HorizontalAlignment.Left);
            view1.Columns.Add("column 4", -2, HorizontalAlignment.Center);
            view1.Columns.Add("column 5", -2, HorizontalAlignment.Center);

            ListViewItem[] itemArray1 = new ListViewItem[] { item1, item2, item3 };

            view1.Items.AddRange(itemArray1);

            ImageList list1 = new ImageList();

            list1.Images.Add(Image.FromFile(@"D:\scroll_ok.ico  "));
            list1.Images.Add(Image.FromFile(@"D:\scroll_delete  .ico"));

            view1.SmallImageList = list1;
            Controls.Add(view1);
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ایجاد یک List View گرافیکی


  private void Form4_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            ListView view1 = new ListView();
            Point point1 = new Point(10, 10);
            Size size1 = new Size(300, 100);
            Rectangle rectangle1 = new Rectangle(point1, size1);

            view1.Bounds = rectangle1;
            view1.CheckBoxes = true;
            view1.GridLines = true;
            view1.Sorting = SortOrder.Ascending;

            ListViewItem item1 = new ListViewItem("item1", 0);
            item1.Checked = true;
            ListViewItem item2 = new ListViewItem("item2", 1);
            ListViewItem item3 = new ListViewItem("item3", 0);
            item3.Checked = true;

            ListViewItem[] itemArray1 = new ListViewItem[] { item1, item2, item3 };

            view1.Items.AddRange(itemArray1);
            ImageList list2 = new ImageList();
            ImageList list1 = new ImageList();

            list2.Images.Add(Image.FromFile(@"D:\scroll_ok.ico  "));
            list2.Images.Add(Image.FromFile(@"D:\scroll_delete  .ico"));
            list1.Images.Add(Image.FromFile(@"D:\scroll_delete  .ico"));
            list1.Images.Add(Image.FromFile(@"D:\scroll_ok.ico  "));

            view1.LargeImageList = list1;
            view1.SmallImageList = list2;
            Controls.Add(view1);

        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

ایجاد ListView گرافیکی


   private void Form5_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            string[] textArray1 = new string[] { "Banana", "a", "b", "c" };
            ListViewItem item1 = new ListViewItem(textArray1, -1, Color.Empty, Color.Yellow, null);
            textArray1 = new string[] { "Cherry", "v", "g", "t" };
            ListViewItem item2 = new ListViewItem(textArray1, -1, Color.Empty, Color.Red, new Font("Microsoft Sans Serif", 8.25f, FontStyle.Regular, GraphicsUnit.Point, 0));
            textArray1 = new string[] { "Apple", "h", "j", "n" };
            ListViewItem item3 = new ListViewItem(textArray1, -1, Color.Empty, Color.Lime, null);
            textArray1 = new string[] { "Pear", "y", "u", "i" };
            ListViewItem item4 = new ListViewItem(textArray1, -1, Color.Empty, Color.FromArgb(0xc0, 0x80, 0x9c), null);

            ListView ListView1 = new ListView();

            ListView1.Sorting = SortOrder.None;
            ListView1.View = View.Details;
            ListView1.Columns.Add(new ColumnHeader());
            ListView1.Columns[0].Text = "Column 1";
            ListView1.Columns[0].Width = 100;
            ListView1.Columns.Add(new ColumnHeader());
            ListView1.Columns[1].Text = "Column 2";
            ListView1.Columns[1].Width = 100;
            ListView1.Columns.Add(new ColumnHeader());
            ListView1.Columns[2].Text = "Column 3";
            ListView1.Columns[2].Width = 100;
            ListView1.Columns.Add(new ColumnHeader());
            ListView1.Columns[3].Text = "Column 4";
            ListView1.Columns[3].Width = 100;
            SuspendLayout();

            ListViewItem[] itemArray1 = new ListViewItem[] { item1, item2, item3, item4, };
            ListView1.Items.AddRange(itemArray1);
            Point point1 = new Point(10, 10);
            ListView1.Location = point1;
            ListView1.Name = "ListView1";
            Size size1 = new Size(400, 100);

            ListView1.Size = size1;
            ListView1.TabIndex = 0;
            ListView1.LabelEdit = true;

            size1 = new Size(400, 400);
            ClientSize = size1;
            Control[] controlArray1 = new Control[] { ListView1 };
            Controls.AddRange(controlArray1);
            Name = "ListViewSortForm";
            Text = "Sorted ListView Control";
            ResumeLayout(false);

        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

اضافه کردن کنترلهای Panel و RadioButton و CheckBox و Label به برنامه


  private void Form6_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Panel panel1 = new Panel();
            RadioButton button1 = new RadioButton();
            CheckBox box1 = new CheckBox();
            CheckBox box2 = new CheckBox();

            Label label1 = new Label();
            Point point1 = new Point(30, 60);
            panel1.Location = point1;
            Size size1 = new Size(200, 0x108);
            panel1.Size = size1;
            Controls.Add(panel1);
            
            size1 = new Size(0x5f, 0x2d);
            box1.Size = size1;
            point1 = new Point(20, 30);
            box1.Location = point1;
            box1.Text = "Chechbox1";
            
            size1 = new Size(0x5f, 0x2d);
            box2.Size = size1;
            point1 = new Point(20, 70);
            box2.Location = point1;
            box2.Text = "Chechbox2";

            size1 = new Size(0x5f, 0x2d);
            button1.Size = size1;
            point1 = new Point(20, 100);
            button1.Location = point1;
            button1.Text = "RadioButton1";

            size1 = new Size(100, 50);
            label1.Size = size1;
            point1 = new Point(20, 200);
            label1.Location = point1;
            label1.Text = "ChekMe";
            panel1.Controls.Add(button1);
            panel1.Controls.Add(box1);
            panel1.Controls.Add(box2);
            panel1.Controls.Add(label1);
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

اضافه کردن کنترلهای ListBox و Label و Button به برنامه و ایجاد Event برای آنها


using System.Runtime.CompilerServices;

 private Button btnCTL;
        private Label lblCTL;
        private ListBox lstCTL;
        public Form7()
        {
            btnCTL = new Button();
            lblCTL = new Label();
            lstCTL = new ListBox();

            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void Form7_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Button button1 = btnCTL;
            button1.BackColor = Color.Yellow;
            button1.ForeColor = Color.Black;
            button1.FlatStyle = FlatStyle.Standard;
            Point point1 = new Point();
            button1.Location = point1;
            Size size1 = new Size(100, 50);
            button1.Size = size1;
            button1.Text = "لطفا کلیک کنید";

            button1.Show();
            button1 = null;

            Label label1 = lblCTL;
            label1.BackColor = Color.Coral;
            label1.ForeColor = Color.Black;
            label1.FlatStyle = FlatStyle.Standard;
            point1 = new Point(btnCTL.Width + 20, 10);
            label1.Location = point1;
            size1 = new Size(130, 50);
            label1.Size = size1;
            label1.Text = "لطفا ماوس را فشار دهید";
            label1.TextAlign = ContentAlignment.MiddleCenter;
            label1.Show();
            label1 = null;

            ListBox listox1 = lstCTL;
            listox1.BackColor = Color.DarkGray;
            listox1.ForeColor = Color.Blue;
            point1 = new Point(80, btnCTL.Top + 70);
            listox1.Location = point1;
            listox1.Items.Add("لطفا با ماوس آیتم ها را انتخاب کنید");
            listox1.Items.Add("Button");
            listox1.Items.Add("Label");
            listox1.Items.Add("List Box");

            size1 = new Size(250, 70);
            listox1.Size = size1;
            listox1.Show();
            listox1 = null;
            Controls.Add(btnCTL);
            Controls.Add(lblCTL);
            Controls.Add(lstCTL);

            btnCTL.Click += new EventHandler(btnClicked);
            lblCTL.MouseDown += new MouseEventHandler(lblMouseOver);
            lstCTL.SelectedValueChanged += new EventHandler(lstItemChanged);
        }
        private void btnClicked(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            MessageBox.Show("دکمه کلیک زده شد");
        }
        private void lblMouseOver(object sender, MouseEventArgs e)
        {
            if (lblCTL.BorderStyle != BorderStyle.Fixed3D)
            {
                lblCTL.BorderStyle = BorderStyle.Fixed3D;
            }
            else
            {
                lblCTL.BorderStyle = BorderStyle.FixedSingle;
            }
        }
        private void lstItemChanged(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            MessageBox.Show(Convert.ToString(RuntimeHelpers.Ge  tObjectValue(lstCTL.SelectedItem)));
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

تبدیل شکل فرم به صورت متن


 private void Form8_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            GraphicsPath path1 = new GraphicsPath();
            Point point1 = new Point(0, 20);

            path1.AddString("این فرم به صورت متن می باشد", FontFamily.GenericSerif, 1, 25f, point1, StringFormat.GenericDefault);
            Region = new Region(path1);
        }

        private void Form8_MouseMove(object sender, MouseEventArgs e)
        {
            if (e.Button == System.Windows.Forms.MouseButtons.Left)
            {
                Left = Cursor.Position.X;
                Top = Cursor.Position.Y;
            }
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

تبدیل شکل فرم به صورت ذوزنقه


using System.Drawing.Drawing2D;

 private void button3_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Form form1 = new Form();
            Point[] pointArray1 = new Point[4];
            byte[] buffer1 = new byte[4];
            pointArray1[0] = new Point(0, 0);
            pointArray1[1] = new Point(20, 100);
            pointArray1[2] = new Point(80, 100);
            pointArray1[3] = new Point(100, 0);

            long num1 = 0;
            do
            {
                buffer1[(int)num1] = 1;
                num1++;
            }
            while (num1 <= 3);
         
            GraphicsPath path1 = new GraphicsPath(pointArray1,buffer1);
            form1.Region = new Region(path1);
            form1.BackColor = Color.Red;
            form1.ShowDialog();
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

تبدیل کنترل CheckBox به کنترل ToolStrip در هنگام اجرای برنامه(Run Time)


   private int i = 1;
        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            //تبدیل کنترل CheckBox به کنترل ToolStrip در زمان اجرای برنامه
            CheckBox box1 = new CheckBox();
            if (i <= 3)
            {
                box1.AutoSize = true;
                box1.Text = "تست ===>" + i.ToString();
                box1.FlatStyle = (FlatStyle)i;
                box1.BackColor = Color.FromArgb(0, 0xff, 0, 0);

                ToolStripControlHost host1 = new ToolStripControlHost(box1);
                host1.AutoSize = true;
                toolStrip1.Items.Add(host1);
                toolStrip1.RightToLeft = System.Windows.Forms.RightToLeft.Yes;
                i++;
            }
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

نوشتن کلاس برای تبدیل حروف کوچک به حروف بزرگ

توضیحات: یک کلاس به نام UpperText ایجاد نمائید

class UpperText
    {
        private string Up_St;
        public string UpperString
        {
            get
            {
                return Up_St.ToUpper();
            }
        }
        public UpperText(string St)
        {
            Up_St = St;
        }
    }


سپس

 private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            UpperText text1 = new UpperText(textBox1.Text);
            MessageBox.Show(text1.UpperString);
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

نمایش اطلاعات یک فایل در Console (روش اول)


 string content = System.IO.File.ReadAllText(@"D:\io.txt");
            Console.Out.WriteLine("content =" + content);
            Console.ReadLine();


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

نمایش اطلاعات یک فایل در Console (روش دوم)


Console.WriteLine("content = " + ReadFile(@"D:\Io.txt"));
            Console.ReadLine();


دستورات تابع

 public static string ReadFile(string File_Name)
        {
            string content = System.IO.File.ReadAllText(File_Name);
            return content;
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

Bind کردن ComboBox به آرایه


using System.Collections;

private void Form10_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            ArrayList list1 = new ArrayList();
            ArrayList list2 = list1;
            list2.Add("a");
            list2.Add("b");
            list2.Add("c");
            list2.Add("d");
            list2.Add("e");
            list2.Add("f");
            list2.Add("g");
            list2 = null;
            comboBox1.DataSource = list1;
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

نمایش اطلاعات یک فایل در Console (روش سوم)


Console.Out.WriteLine("content = " + ReadFile(@"E:\Io.txt"));
Console.ReadLine();
 
publicstaticstring ReadStream(string File_Name)
{
StreamReader SReader = null;
string content = null;
try
{
FileStream filestream = newFileStream(File_Name, FileMode.Open, FileAccess.Read);
SReader = newStreamReader(filestream);
content = SReader.ReadToEnd();
}
finally
{
if (SReader != null)
{
SReader.Close();
}
}
return content;
}


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

شمارش تعداد خطوط یک فایل


 static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            string[] Lines = System.IO.File.ReadAllLines(@"C:\ReadFile.txt");
            Console.Out.WriteLine("  Content : " + Lines.Length + "Lines");
            Console.ReadLine();
        }


لطفا پست نزنید  :لبخند: 
در صورتی که در خصوص هر آنچه که در این تاپیک مطرح شده سوالی دارید می توانید آن را در* تاپیک* *سوالهای مربوط به نکته های سی شارپ ...* مطرح کنید

مشاهده لیست
مشاهده *آموزش برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده به همراه مثالهای کاربردی*

----------

